# دعوات للنزول للتحرير 12 أكتوبر لتذكير الرئيس بوعوده في ال100 يوم



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*                 دعوات للنزول للتحرير 12 أكتوبر لتذكير الرئيس بوعوده في ال100 يوم 




                         الخميس 04.10.2012 - 10:37 م 







 

             كتب مصطفى زكى          
          دشن عدد من النشطاء على موقع التواصل  الإجتماعى فيس بوك دعوة للمتظاهرين للنزول الى ميدان التحرير يوم الجمعة 12  اكتوبر فى الثالثة ظهرا لتذكير الرئيس محمد مرسى مرسي بما وعد به ولم  يحققه حتى الان.

وقال النشطاء إن الرئيس محمد مرسي وحملته قاموا ببعض الوعود فى حملته  الانتخابية فى المائة يوم الاولى وقد مرت المائة يوم ، وما زالت  المشاكل  كما هى .

وأضاف النشطاء أنهم لن ينزلوا الى الشوارع كما يعتقد البعض لاسقاط مرسي ،  ولكن لا بد ان يعلم كل مسئول فى الدولة ، ان المصريين لن يسمحوا لاى مسئول   مهما كان حجمه فى الدولة ان يقوم بالاستهزاء بعقولهم مرة اخرى ، فمن وعد   عليه ان يفى بما وعد به ، فقد مضى زمن السكوت ، لذلك سننزل جميعا الى ميدان  التحرير يوم الجمعة 12 اكتوبر.

وأشار النشطاء أنه بعد تولى الرئيس محمد مرسى زادت عليه مشاكل جديدة  كالمياه والكهرباء ، وغلاء الاسعار الذى انهك  المصريين ، وزيادة معدل  البطالة . وعادت الداخلية الى قمعها للاضرابات والاعتصامات المشروعة التى  يكفلها القانون ، ورجعت الى عهدها فى التعذيب والضرب حيث فى الشهر الاخير  مات مواطنان مصريان احدها فى الغربية والاخر فى محافظة  سوهاج  وكأننا نعود  على عهد المخلوع من جديد.



صدى البلد
* 
​ ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أكتوبر 2012)

*بهاء الدين شعبان: ترحيب موسع من القوى السياسية بمظاهرات 12 أكتوبر


أنهت الأحزاب والقوى السياسية الاجتماع الذى دعت إليه أحزاب التحالف الديمقراطى الثورى الممثل لقوى اليسار المصرى بمقر الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير منذ قليل، وذلك من أجل التنسيق لمظاهرات 12 أكتوبر التى دعا إليها التحالف.

 وأوضح أحمد بهاء الدين شعبان، الأمين العام للحزب الاشتراكى المصرى ومنسق الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير، فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع" أنهم ناقشوا خلال الاجتماع التفاصيل الفنية لهذا اليوم، مشيراً إلى أنهم اتفقوا على خط المسيرات التى ستنطلق من كافة أرجاء القاهرة، لتتجمع سوياً فى ميدان التحرير بعد أن كانت أغلبية الفعاليات السابقة تبدأ وتنتهى بميدان طلعت حرب.

 وأشار شعبان إلى أنهم اتفقوا على أن تنتهى المظاهرات فى هذا اليوم دون الدخول فى أية اعتصامات، للتعبير عن رأيهم بشكل سلمى ديمقراطى عن طريق رفع شعارات أساسية تتناول دستور لكل المصريين وقضايا العدالة الاجتماعية عبر المطالبة بتطبيق حد أدنى للأجور، ورفض غلاء الأسعار وتردى الأوضاع الاقتصادية.

 وأضاف: تسعى التظاهرة إلى التصدى لمشاكل الفتنة والتأكيد على الوحدة الوطنية فى ظل الأحداث المتتالية فى سيناء وتهجير الأقباط من رفح.

 وأوضح شعبان أن هناك استجابة واسعة للدعوى من قبل الأحزاب والحركات الثورية، ومنهم حزب الدستور، والتيار الشعبى، والكرامة، وحركة 6 إبريل الجبهة الديمقراطية، والحركات الشبابية.*


----------



## grges monir (5 أكتوبر 2012)

تذكرة اية بس
خربوها ولسة بيقاوحو


----------



## white.angel (5 أكتوبر 2012)

*الرئيس عنده زهايمر D: وفاكر انه رئيس سوريا وغزه*
*تفكروه بأيه بس *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 أكتوبر 2012)

مظاهرات ايه لسه بنضحك على نفسنا البلد ضاعت وعليه العوض


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2012)

*ننشر خريطة وأماكن تظاهرات جمعة 12 أكتوبر


أعلنت الأحزاب والقوى السياسية، الداعية إلى مظاهرات جمعة 12 أكتوبر، خريطة وأماكن التظاهرات والمسيرات ومواعيد هذه الفاعليات.

 وقالت تلك الحركات، فى بيان أصدرته اليوم، الثلاثاء، إنه بعد التنسيق بين القوى السياسية والثورية الداعية لتظاهرات 12 أكتوبر 2012 لتحديد وإعلان خريطة وأماكن التظاهرات والمسيرات ومواعيد هذه الفاعليات، حيث يتم تنظيم خمس مسيرات فى محافظة القاهرة والجيزة وهى مسجد النور بالعباسية، مسجد السيدة زينب، دوران شبرا، مسجد مصطفى محمود، مسجد الاستقامة بالجيزة.

 ومن المقرر أن تجوب هذه المسيرات الشوارع والمناطق المختلفة وتتجمع فى ميدان التحرير بدءًا من الساعة الرابعة عصرًا لتبدأ الفاعليات هناك حتى الساعة الثامنة مساء، كما سيتم تنظيم وقفات احتجاجية أو مسيرات فى عدد من المحافظات وهى الإسكندرية والسويس والمحلة والمنصورة والإسماعيلية وجار التنسيق فى محافظات أخرى.

 وأكدت القوى المشاركة على تمسكها بمطالب الثورة وشعاراتها الأساسية من تغيير وحرية وعدالة اجتماعية، كما تحددت أهداف وشعارات يوم 12 أكتوبر فى "دستور لكل المصريين العدالة الاجتماعية الوحدة الوطنية"، كما تمثلت المطالب فى صياغة دستور توافقى يعبر عن جميع المصريين، بلا تفرقة أو تمييز عن طريق إعادة تشكيل "اللجنة التأسيسية" لتعبر عن كل ألوان الطيف المجتمعى فى البلاد.

 وحدد الموقعون على البيان ضمن مطالبهم إطلاق سراح المسجونين من شباب الثورة والمحكومين بالمحاكم العسكرية، وكذلك الإفراج عن ضباط 8 أبريل، وقتل وتعذيب وإصابة الآلاف من الشباب المصرى الثائر منذ الثورة وحتى الآن، وإعادة محاكمة مسئولى النظام السابق، وتطهير مؤسسات الدولة من العناصر الفاسدة والمتلونة وحماية النسيج الوطنى المصرى التاريخى من الإرهاب والتعصب على النحو، الذى رأيناه مؤخراً، ووضع سياسة متكاملة لفرض السيادة الوطنية الكاملة على سيناء.. وحددوا أيضًا إقرار حد أدنى للأجور 1500 جنيه، وحد أقصى لا يتجاوز الـ 15 ضعفًا، ووضع سياسة فعالة للسيطرة على الارتفاع الجنونى للأسعار، وإطلاق حرية تشكيل النقابات المستقلة، كما طالبوا باتخاذ خطوات حقيقية لاستعادة الأموال المهربة للخارج، ومصادرة المؤسسات والمصانع والأراضى المنهوبة، وضم مليارات "الصناديق الخاصة" للمالية العامة، ورفض سياسة الاعتماد الخطر على القروض الخارجية المشروطة، واستبدالها بمصادر تمويل أخرى.

 وقع على البيان كل من الجمعية الوطنية للتغيير، التحالف الديمقراطى الثورى (الحزب الاشتراكى المصرى، الحزب الشيوعى المصرى، حزب التحالف الشعبى الاشتراكى، حزب التجمع، حزب العمال والفلاحين، حركة الديمقراطية الشعبية، حركة مينا دانيال، الائتلاف الوطنى لمكافحة الفساد، الحركة الثورية الشعبية "يناير"- اتحاد الشباب الاشتراكى)، التيار الشعبى المصرى، حزب الدستور، الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى، حركة 6 إبريل (الجبهة الديمقراطية).

 كما وقع على البيان أيضًا كل من اتحاد شباب الثورة، شباب من أجل العدالة والحرية، ثورة الغضب الثانية، الجبهة الحرة للتغيير السلمى، تحالف المنظمات النسوية، جبهة الإبداع المصرى، تحالف القوى الثورية، ائتلاف ثوار مصر، اللجنة الوطنية للدفاع عن حرية التعبير.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> * لتتجمع سوياً فى ميدان التحرير بعد أن كانت أغلبية الفعاليات السابقة تبدأ وتنتهى بميدان طلعت حرب.*


*وما ركبوش لية 35 بشرطة ؟*
*كان نزلهم ميدان عبد المنعم رياض وأتمشوا الحتة دى لميدان التحرير ؟*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*أحمد خيرى: على الإخوان التوقف عن لعب دور الحاكم والمعارض

قال أحمد خيرى المتحدث الرسمى لحزب المصريين الأحرار، إن دعوة الإخوان المسلمين للتظاهر غداً، مثيرة للضحك، مضيفاً على الإخوان أن يدركوا أنهم الآن يحكمون ويملكون كل شىء، وبالتالى نحن من نطالب وهم من ينفذ لو أرادوا.*


----------



## +sano+ (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*هتفشل كالعاده خلاص البلد ناو اصبح مسيطر عليها عقليا من الاخوان ده مش بعيد نلاقى مظاهرات تايد لمرسى مش للتذكره بالوعووود هههههههههههه*    :a82:


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*أكد حزب غد الثورة مشاركته فى مليونية غداً، للمطالبة بإعادة محاكمة قتلة الثوار، بعد الحكم الصادر أمس، بتبرئة كافة المتهمين فى موقعة الجمل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*أعلنت وزارة الصحة عن تخصيص 42 سيارة إسعاف لتأمين المظاهرة المليونية التى دعت إلى تنظيمها بعض القوى السياسية، غدا الجمعة بميادين التحرير والمنصة والعباسية،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*حمزاوى:دعوتنا للتظاهر غدًا سلمية والإخوان عليها الفصل بين التظاهرتين*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أعلنت وزارة الصحة عن تخصيص 42 سيارة إسعاف لتأمين المظاهرة المليونية التى دعت إلى تنظيمها بعض القوى السياسية، غدا الجمعة بميادين التحرير والمنصة والعباسية،*



*اااااااااايه افتكرلهم كل خير حكومة الحزب الوطنى كانت كل ما تنزل اسعاف فى حتة بيبقى وراها مصيبة .. هما ممكن يمشوها ان قلب المؤمن دليله و هو اللى دلهم على فكرة الاسعاف دى و ربنا يستر بجد *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*نشبت اشتباكات بالأيدى بين العشرات المناهضين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، والمئات من أعضاء الجماعة بميدان التحرير،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*نشبت اشتباكات بالأيدى بين العشرات المناهضين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، والمئات من أعضاء الجماعة بميدان التحرير، بعدما اشتعلت حرب الهتافات بين الطرفين عقب نزول أعضاء الجماعة للمشاركة فى التظاهرات المطالبة بإعادة المحاكمات فى قضايا قتل المتظاهرين، حيث قابلهم المتظاهرون فى ميدان التحرير بهتافات مناهضة للجماعة، قائلين "بيع بيع الثورة يا بديع"، ورد عليهم الاخوان بهتافات "إيد واحدة إيد واحدة"، "مرسى مرسى.. الله أكبر".

 وشهد ميدان التحرير شللاً مرورياً تاماً بعد الاشتباكات وحاول عدد التدخل لحل الأزمة بين الطرفين، فيما فضل أعضاء حركة 6 إبريل عدم التدخل، مؤكدين أن تظاهرهم فقط أمام المجمع.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*"اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو" يعلن مشاركته فى "جمعة كشف الحساب"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*دعا اتحاد طلاب مصر، فى بيان له مساء اليوم، الخميس، إلى المشاركة غدا، فى مليونية "القصاص للشهداء"، وطالب الاتحاد بضرورة إعادة المحاكمات مرة أخرى لرموز النظام السابق، بأدلة جديدة ودامغة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يهتفون ضد النائب العام بالتحرير.. واختفاء رجال الشرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*أكد مصدر أمنى اليوم، أن وزارة الداخلية ستلتزم بتأمين المنشآت العامة والحيوية فى ميدان التحرير، وتنظيم حركة المرور، موضحًا أن الوزارة تحترم حق المواطنين فى التظاهر السلمى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*نصب عدد من المتظاهرين مساء اليوم، الخميس، أول خيمة بوسط صينية الميدان استعداداً للمشاركة فى تظاهرات الغد، والتى دعت لها عدد من القوى والحركات السياسية للمشاركة فى مليونية "رفض الدستور"،*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*مسيرة التيار الشعبي بميدان الدقى الآن وهتافات مناهضه للرئيس محمد مرسي .. احلق ذقنك بين عارك تلقي وشك وش مبارك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*
حمد دومة

الاخوان نازلين واخدين التعليمات الاتيه

اى حد يهتف ضد مرسى , حاصروه واهتفوا " الشعب يريد تطهير القضاء " !!


اذا اصر على هتافه ضد مرسى , ابدأوا هتاف " حرية عدالة مرسى وراه رجالة " !!

اذا حاول المتظاهر ان يكمل هتافه ايضا ضد مرسى النصف منكم يضربه , والنصف الاخر يهتف ايد واحدة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*اشتبــاكات بشارع محمد محمود بالطوب والاسلحة البيضاء وهناك اصابات ......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]89m_E3tGd6U[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*حطم أنصار الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية منصة القوى الثورية واعتدوا على المتظاهرين بالطوب والحجارة، ويشهد ميدان التحرير حالة من الكر والفر بين المتظاهرين،
وكانت الاشتباكات قد بدأت عندما ردد المتظاهرون شعار إسقاط حكم المرشد، مما دفع أنصار محمد مرسى إلى الهجوم عليهم وتحطيم منصتهم ورددوا شعارات "مرسى.. مرسى". *


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*اتحاد الشباب الاشتراكي المصري: يدعو جميع الرفاق إلى النزول فورًا، التجمع في طلعت حرب ومنه ننطلق لتطهير الميدان. عاشت الثورة يسقط الخونة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*الأمن يفرض كردون أمنى للفصل بين الاخوان والمتظاهرون بالإسكندرية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*هتاف مسيرة الدقى الآن: "يا إخواني يا جبان، مين قابل عمر سليمان” *


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*عاجل:اصابات خطيرة بين المتظاهرين بعد اعتداء الاخوان عليهم*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*العلم الأسود بيرفرف فى ميدان التحرير ...!!!!*
*هل هذا هو ثمن دماء الشهداء ؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أكتوبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الأمن يفرض كردون أمنى للفصل بين الاخوان والمتظاهرون بالإسكندرية *


*الأمن موجود فى أسكندرية*
*ومختفى من ميدان التحرير*
*والجيش عاد لثُكناته*
*مبروك عليكوا ثورتكم ....بالهنا والشفا *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أكتوبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عاجل:اصابات خطيرة بين المتظاهرين بعد اعتداء الاخوان عليهم*


*ياترى يا أستاذى هيعقدوا محاكمات جنائية ضد المتسببين فى هذه الأصابات *
*أسوة بمعركة الجمل ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*نداء:  .. محتاجين اطباء وشاش وخيوط جراحة وادوات عند محمد محمود .. اصابات فى الراس تحتاج خياطة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

​


​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*نظم عدد من السلفيين، دروعا بشرية، فى محاولة لفض الاشتباكات بين معارضى ومؤيدى الرئيس محمد مرسى بشارع محمود، مرددين "الله أكبر الله أكبر".
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*صوره منذ قليل من منطقة الابراهيميه في الاسكندريه 

ويردد المتظاهرون : 

عيش .. حرية .. اسقاط التأسيسية


قرض دولى يزيد الجوع .. راحت فين فلوس المخلوع

 الدستور دستور الشعب ... مش دستور تيار و لا حزب*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*هل هو نفس نظام إلقاء الحجارة على الرؤؤس فى ميدان التحرير*
*عشية يوم 28 و 29 يناير ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*الهتاف الان في ميدان التحرير «الشعب يريد اسقاط النظام»*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*مسيرة العباسية تغادر غمرة فى اتجاه ميدان التحرير والهتاف الان: "واحد اتنين دستور الثورة فين"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*مسيرة من جامع الازهر واخرى من جامعه القاهرة وطلعت حرب فى طريقها لميدان التحرير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*اشتباكات أمام المنطقة الشمالية بالاسكندرية بين المتظاهرين والإخوان*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*علق "خالد على" المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية عن ما يحدث من اشتباكات دائرة بين المتظاهرين وشباب الإخوان بميدان التحرير قائلاً: إن جماعة الإخوان المسلمين لا تحتمل أصوات المعارضة، وأكد "خالد على" فى تغريدة له على موقع التدوين القصير "تويتر" *
*أن ما تفعله جماعة الإخوان بميدان التحرير لا يقل استبدادا عما كان يفعله الحزب الوطنى يوم موقعة الجمل.

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*سيارات الإسعاف تتوافد على شارع محمد محمود ووقوع العديد من الإصابات نتيجة التراشق بالحجارة 


التحرير*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أكتوبر 2012)

* 




 اشتباكات في ميدان التحرير​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب - محمد معوض وأحمد حمدي ومحمود فايد ونهي الطاهر: 			 	   		 الجمعة , 12 اكتوبر 2012 14:47 		 
 	تحولت ساحة ميدان التحرير ظهر اليوم، إلى حرب  شوارع بين شباب جماعة  الإخوان المسلمين، المحتشدين بالميدان لمناصرة  الرئيس, والمطالبة بإقالة  النائب العام، وتطهير القضاء وبين أنصار المرشح  الرئاسى السابق حمدين صباحى  وأنصار التيار الشعبى.
 	ودارت الاشتباكات بين الطرفين فى مدخل شارع محمد  محمود, وذلك بعد أن وقفت  المرة الأولى عقب صلاة الجمعة، حيث تجمع أنصار  حمدين صباحى, والتيار الشعبى  فى مدخل الشارع, وعادوا مرة أخرى للتحرير,  واشتبكوا مع شباب الجماعة,  الأمر الذى قابله الإخوان بالاعتداء عليهم  وقيامهم بتكسير المنصة الرئيسية  بالتحرير وإلقاء الحجارة عليهم.
	وعقب ذلك زادت حدة الاشتباكات بين الطرفين وسط عمليات كر وفر,  بين شباب   الجماعة,  وأنصار حمدين صباحى ومتظاهرين مناهضين لسياسات الرئيس مرسى   اعتراضا منهم على عدم وفائه بالوعود الانتخابية التى وعد بها فترة   الانتخابات الرئاسية.
	وردد أنصار مرسى هتافات منها" مرسى مرسى رئيسكم غصب عنكم"و" الشعب يريد   مرسي رئيس "وعلى الجهة الأخرى من معارضي الرئيس محمد مرسي يرددون هتافات   "الشاطر هو الرئيس" "مرسي حاطينه ع الكرسي" و" يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد".




​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 



​

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*   						إصابة العشرات باشتباكات "محمد محمود" 



*
* 



 التحرير​ *​* 
   		 		   			 								كتب- محمد معوض وأحمد حمدى: 			 	   		 الجمعة , 12 اكتوبر 2012 14:54 		 
 	تصاعدت الاشتباكات بين شباب الإخوان ومتظاهري القوي المدنية في شارع "محمد محمود" مما أدي إلي وقوع العشرات من المصابين.
 	كما رفع متظاهرو القوي المدنية صورا للرئيس الراحل  جمال عبد الناصر,  ولافتات مكتوبا عليها "مصر مش دولة الإخوان" و"بيع بيع  الثورة يا بديع".
	اتجهت سيارات الإسعاف مسرعة إلي الشوارع المتأججة بالاشتباكات لنقل المصابين إلي أقرب المستشفيات.
 بوابة الوفد الاليكترونية​*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*مسيرة كوبري قصر النيل تصل لميدان التحرير*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أكتوبر 2012)

كداب اوي 


*غزلان  : الجماعة ليست متواجدة حتي الآن بميدان التحرير 

*​*10/12/2012   3:00 PM​*​*



*​*  	علق المتحدث الرسمي باسم جماعة الإخوان المسلمون الدكتور محمود غزلان على   مايحدث فى ميدان التحرير قائلا أن جماعة الإخوان المسلمون ليست متواجدة  حتي  الآن بميدان التحرير ومن المقرر نزول أعضائها عقب صلاة العصر.
 	وتابع : دأب الخصوم السياسيون على إلصاق التهم بالإخوان،  في حين أن  الإخوان دائما ما يعتدي عليهم ولا يردون العدوان بمثله، وقريبا  سيتهموننا  بالتسبب في السحابة السودة".

 	نافياً  أن يكون القائمون بالاعتداء على المتظاهرين  وتحطيم المنصة من  المنتمين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمون وقال "الإخوان لا  يعتدون على أحد.. ومن  قاموا بذلك محبون للرئيس محمد مرسي".

 	مشيرا نقلا عن الاهرام :  قد يكون الإخوان متواجدين  بأعداد قليلة في  الميدان لكن الأكيد أنهم لا يمارسون العنف، فتلك عقيدة  لديهم كما أن لديهم  تعليمات بألا يعتدوا على أحد، بحسب قوله.

 	وإستطرد :  الآخرون بالميدان هم من سلكوا مسلكا غير سلمي  وكان عليهم أن  يهتفوا كيف شاءوا ويقفوا عن هذا الحد دون استخدام العنف.  وأعاد غزلان،  مؤكدا على أن من بالميدان محبون للرئيس محمد مرسي، وقد  يكونون هم من قاموا  بالاشتباك مع باقي المتظاهرين.
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*حمدي قنديل : عار على الاخوان المسلمين ان يهاجموا معارضيهم فى ميدان التحرير..اسحبوا رجالكم على الفور..هذه ممارسات لم يجرؤ عليها الحزب الوطنى ايام مبارك*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> كداب اوي
> 
> 
> *غزلان  : الجماعة ليست متواجدة حتي الآن بميدان التحرير
> *​


*

الموجودين الآن الأخوان المسيحيين ..... المسلمين لسه بيصلوا ....
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (12 أكتوبر 2012)

هيئة الإسعاف : 67 مصابا في اشتباكات بين أنصار مرسي ومعارضيه بالتحرير

	اليوم السابع  

 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
عدد المصابين حتى الان من هيئة الاسعاف 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*مسيرة للألتراس تصل التحرير.. وتردد هتافات مناهضة لمرسى والهتافات الان في ميدان التحرير .. مرسي مرسي يا جبان اية اللي جابك الميدان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*انباء عن مقتل شاب فى محمد محمود ......*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*مسيرة دوران شبرا وصلت طلعت حرب انتظارا لمسيره السيده زينب التى يقودها د.احمد حراره
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*عاجل اشتباكات امام نقطه مرور سيدي جابر وتكسير عربيه دهست المتظاهرين

والشرطه تدخل لفض الاشتباك والفصل بين المشتبكين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*الهتافات الان في ميدان التحرير بعد سيطرة التيار الشعبي : مرسي مرسي يا جبان لم كلابك من الميدان
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*تم اختطاف عضو حزب الدستور عن امانة مدينة نصر ايمن يوسف من قبل ملتحين اثناء تواجدة بميدان التحرير وكان يضع بدج:  " يسقط خرفان مصر "*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*مدير مستشفى المنير االعام: من بين الإصابات إصابة شديدة في العين اليسرى وحدوث انفجار بها لمصاب يدعى أحمد عمر عبد الصمد (37 سنة) من بولاق الدكرور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*عاجل: اكتر من عشرة حالات اصابة بالعين بالخرطوش والمصابين من التيار الشعبى

أحمد دومه : الاخوان بيدخلوا المسيره يهتفوا مع الثوار اول عشر دقايق وبعدين فجاه يشتبكوا معاهم !!*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*ملثمون يدخلون ميدان التحرير حاملين إطارات السيارات*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*المحلة كبري
 عاجل/ حرق جميع لافتات الاخوان والتى تحمل اسم احد قيادتها سعد الحسيني*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*اطلق عدد من المجهولين طلقات الخرطوش بميدان التحرير مما أدى إلى تزايد حدة الاشتباكات والذعر بين المتظاهرين بالميدان، وهو ما أسفر عن وقوع العشرات من المصابين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*الإخوان تسيطر على الميدان بالكامل والهتافات الآن مرسي مرسي ... حرية وعدالة ..... المرسي وراه رجالة .
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*قالت مصادر إن هناك الآن اجتماعًا طارئًا لقيادات القوات المسلحة؛ لاتخاذ إجراءات حاسمة؛ لوقف ما يحدث في التحرير الآن، خاصة بعدما تردد عن قتل عدد من المتظاهرين؛ جراء إطلاق عدد من الأعيرة النارية، والتراشق بالحجارة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*حزب الدستور ينسحب رسمياً من ميدان التحرير حقنا للدماء *


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*



الأخوان الكاذبون​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*إشعال النيران الان بواجهة مقر جماعه الاخوان المسلمين بالمحله وتدخل من قوات الأمن والمطافي .*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*واريحين يدوروا على اللى قتلوا الشهداء

عربجية خيرت الشاطر الارهابى مش محتاجة تتدوروا محتاجوا تفهموا اننا عايشين وسط جماعة قذرة وارهابية اسمها الاخوان الحل الوحيد انها تستاصل وتلقى فى مزابل التاريخ  
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]qQU6BaxtTmg[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*الأهرام : اقتحام مقر للإخوان المسلمين في المحلة وحرق صور لمحمد مرسي
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*يقود الآن الدكتور جمال زهران نائب مجلس الشعب السابق والدكتورة كريمة الحفناوى الأمين العام لحزب التحالف الاشتراكى "تحت التأسيس" مسيرة حاشدة تجوب ميدان التحرير للمطالبة بإسقاط الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور، وذلك بعد طرد أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومويدى الدكتور محمد مرسى بميدان التحرير. 

وردد المشاركون فى المسيرة منها "لا سلفية ولا إخوان الثوار فى الميدان"، "مدنية مدنية غصب عن الاخوانجية"، "عيش حرية إسقاط التأسيسية"، "ارحل ارحل يا غريانى دستورك دستور إخوانى"، "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد".

ويردد شباب المتواجد فى الميدان الأغانى وأناشيد الألتراس، رافعين أعلام مصر وأعلام حركة 9 إبريل الجبهة الديمقراطية وأعلام الحزب الشيوعى المصرى "تحت التأسيس".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*حاليا مؤتمر صحفى لحزب الوفد يذاع على اون تى فى *


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*العثور علي ايمن احمد عضو حزب الدستور المختطف في حالة حرجة بالقصر العيني ومكتوب علي ذراعة بالسكين نحن اسيادك ومصاب بخرطوش ومنتظر اجراء عملية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*صفوت حجازى على الجزيرة : نعم سنحولها الى حرب أهلية, فهم يحاربو الله, ونحن معنا رسالة الحق وسنحميها, ومرسى خليفة المسلميين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*
أكد الشيخ جمال صابر - منسق حركة لازم حازم- أن هناك تنسيق يجري بينه وبين كل أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل للنزول إلى ميدان التحرير لدعم جماعة الإخوان المسلمين -على حد قوله.
 وقال صابر في تصريحات لـ"الوطن": "الإخوان المسلمين أعلنوا النزول للتحرير للمطالبة بحق الشهداء، وتأييد قرار عزل النائب العام ونحن جميعا - أنصار الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل- نؤيد هذه القرارات وسندعم الرئيس مرسي والإخوان في جميع مساعيهم.
 وتابع منسق حركة لازم حازم: "لست مؤيدا أبدا لهؤلاء الذين يريدون محاسبة الرئيس بعد مائة يوم؛ لأنهم يريدون إشعال الفتن في بلادنا، فالرئيس قطع على نفسه عهدا بإصلاح بعض الأشياء خلال المائة يوم دون توتر ودون أن يسخف عليه هؤلاء ويعطلوا حركته.
 وأضاف صابر: "لسنا من أنصار الاشتباكات، ولا الإثارة، وإحداث الإصابات، وإراقة الدماء، وبالتأكيد لم ينخرط الإخوان المسلمين في مثل تلك الاشتباكات لأنهم ببساطة أعلنوا أن تواجدهم بالميدان سيكون في الخامسة مساء أي قبل حدوث هذه الاشتباكات من الأصل".
 واسترسل صابر: "لا شك أن من قاموا بهذه الأفعال هم البلطجية المأجورين لحساب الأ
ذناب والفلول الذين يريدون إعادة النظام السابق، وسياساته الإجرامية ويريدون إظهار الرئيس غير قادر على إدارة البلاد، وهؤلاء رأيتهم بعيني في أحداث السفارة الأمريكية، وفي العباسية، وغيرها من الأحداث، ولا استبعد عليهم أن يمثلوا الولاء للرئيس والحرص على دماء الشهداء".
 وأضاف صابر: "أعتقد أن كل هذه الأشياء هدفها محاولة إسقاط الرئيس مرسي ومن ثم إعادة هذا النظام الإجرامي، ونحن لن نسمح أبدا بالعودة إلى ما كنا فيه ولن ينال هؤلاء مرادهم في النهاية

*


----------



## grges monir (12 أكتوبر 2012)

> *نعم سنحولها الى حرب أهلية, فهم يحاربو الله,*


هذا هو فكر  ومستوى تفكير شخص جعلوة عضو فى لجنة حقوق الانسان !!!!!!!!!
شكرا للثورة التى جعلت هذة الاشكال تتحدث بهذا الشكل


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*سقط عدد كبير من المتظاهرين المتواجدين فى شارع طلعت حرب إثر إصابتهم نتيجة تبادل قذف الحجارة مع أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين المتواجدين داخل الميدان، وتم إقامة عيادة على رصيف الشارع لمعالجتهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*قال رفعت السعيد رئيس حزب التجمع تعليقًا على الاشتباكات التى تحدث فى ميدان التحرير بين مؤيدى ومعارضى الرئيس مرسى: "الفاشية الإخوانية اليوم تظهر على حقيقتها، فهم يريدون نائباً عاماً يحميهم، ويحتشدون فى ميدان التحرير ليمنعوا المواطنين من التعبير عن رأيهم، لكن الشعب لن يستسلم لهم وسيلقنهم الدرس".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*أكد عمرو موسى الأمين العام السابق لجامعة الدول العربية، أن ما يحدث الآن فى الشوارع والميادين يهدد استقرار مصر، ويعبر عن رفض واسع المدى للمساس بالسلطة القضائية ورموزها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*استمرت حشود القوى المدنية والحركات الثورية فى التدفق إلى ميدان طلعت حرب بوسط وميدان الأوبرا، استعدادا للزحف نحو ميدان التحرير، وهو ما يهدد بتطور الموقف بشكل خطير فى ميدان التحرير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*قال محمد البلتاجى القيادى بحزب الحرية والعدالة، إن ما يحدث الآن من اشتباكات بميدان التحرير هو خطيئة وطنية، وأياً كانت القوى التى شاركت فى الاشتباكات فهم مخطئون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*ارتفاع حالات الاصابات فى التحرير ل 110 حاله *


----------



## چاكس (12 أكتوبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قال محمد البلتاجى القيادى بحزب الحرية والعدالة، إن ما يحدث الآن من اشتباكات بميدان التحرير هو خطيئة وطنية، وأياً كانت القوى التى شاركت فى الاشتباكات فهم مخطئون*



*طيب و الـ Quantization sampling ايه اسبابه ! ههههههههههه اختراع يا كوتش .. ارجوكم يا جماعة متدوش الرعاع دول اى قيمة بالكلام اللى بتنشروه عنهم .. قال ايه خطيئة .. هههههههههه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*ندد حزبا "الدستور" و"التيار الشعبى" بالاعتداءات الهمجية التى شنها أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، على المتظاهرين السلميين بميدان التحرير اليوم فى جمعة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*مسيرة تهتف بالتحرير بعد طرد الإخوان: "مدنية.. غصب عن الإخوانجية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*تمكنت سيارة إطفاء من السيطرة على الحريق فى سيارتين "مينى باص" أسفل كوبرى 6 أكتوبر بميدان عبد المنعم رياض*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*أطلق المتظاهرون المتواجدون بميدان التحرير الألعاب النارية والشماريخ بالميدان وبالقرب من شارع محمد محمود، احتفالاً بطرد أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين ومؤيدى الدكتور محمد مرسى من ميدان التحرير مساء اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*قال صبحى صالح، القيادى بحزب الحرية والعدالة: "ما معنى جمعة الحساب، والمتظاهرون جروا الإخوان للعنف الذى لا يمارسونه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*السيد البدوى: للأسف لم نسمع أى تعليق رسمى لمعالجة أحداث التحرير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*جمال زهران: الإخوان "همجيون" وتكبدوا أكبر خسائرهم اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*قوى ثورية تعلن اعتصامها بميدان التحرير لحين إسقاط "التأسيسية"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*تجمع الآلاف بميدان التحرير، مرددين هتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد" و"اصحى يا مرسى صحى النوم .. عدوا وفاتوا المائة يوم" و"مشروع النهضة طلوع فنكوش،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*قوى ثورية تتقدم ببلاغات ضد بديع ومرسى لمسئوليتهما عن أحداث التحرير*


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*حاصر العشرات من النشطاء من مختلف القوى السياسية بمحافظة أسيوط مقر حزب الحرية والعدالة "منذ قليل", محاولين اقتحامه ردا على بلطجة الإخوان في التحرير وتعديهم الهمجي على الثوار - على حد وصفهم .

 ورددوا هتافات "بيع بيع بيع.. في الثورة يا بديع"، "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، "ثوار أحرار.. هنكمل المشوار"، "هما إللي باعوا الميدان.. ميليشيات الإخوان"، "قالوا حرية وقالوا عدالة.. البسوا اسود على الرجالة"، "عايزين ليه هما الدستور.. علشان يبقى إخوان ونور".

 جاء ذلك عقب مظاهرة حاشدة انطلقت من ميدان الشهيد أحمد جلال "المنفذ سابقا" بمدينة أسيوط جابت شوارع الجمهورية والنميس وذلك تعبيرًا منهم عن رفضهم ممارسات شباب الإخوان المسلمين داخل ميدان التحرير ضد معارضي الدكتور محمد مرسى. *


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 أكتوبر 2012)

*عاجل : بولاق الدكرور :: شاهد عيان
 القبض على سائق سيارة ميكروباص بيضاء بدون لوحات بجوار شارع ناهيا , اثناء محاوله هروب السائق بعد دهسه طفل صغير , و تبين ان السائق يدعى السيد بيومي و بتفتيش السياره تم العثور على مجموعه كبيره من الاسلحه البيضا...ء و 12 فرد خرطوش و صندوق من طلقات الخرطوش و جركن جاز كبير و 4 صناديق زجاجات بيبسي فارغه
 و بسؤال السائق, تبين انه تلقى مكالمه من شخص اسمه (الشيخ ابو ابراهيم) طلب منه توصيل السياره من المعتمديه الى امام محل العصير على ناصية شارع 26 يوليو المواجه لدار القضاء العالي , و تسليمها لعمار البلتاجي , و ظل يصرخ انا مش اخواني انا سواق و بسترزق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*الأمن يسيطر على "التحرير" ويزيل خيام الباعة الجائلين من الميدان 

عززت قوات الأمن من تواجدها داخل ميدان التحرير مساء اليوم، السبت، وعاد الهدوء ليسيطر على أرجاء الميدان فى ظل تواجد عشرات المتظاهرين من التيارات المدنية وأهالى الشهداء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*أعرب الدكتور ياسر على المتحدث الرسمى باسم رئاسة الجمهورية عن استياء مؤسسة رئاسة الجمهورية تجاه الأحداث المؤسفة التى وقعت بميدان التحرير أمس الجمعة، موضحا أنه يشعر بالأسى مثل أى مواطن مصرى لأننا جميعا شركاء فى الوطن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أكتوبر 2012)

*المتظاهرون يقطعون الطريق بالتحرير لرفض مطالب الأمن بإخلاء الميدان 

قطع المتظاهرون فى ميدان التحرير الطريق بعد أن حاولت قوات الأمن إحضار أحد المتظاهرين للتفاوض معه لإخلاء الميدان، لكن منعه المتظاهرون، وقطعوا الطريق أمام السيارات.*


----------

